# Looking for a Nissan 300zx TT



## tap3009 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi guys, 

I have been driving a Nissan 240sx and want to upgrade to a used Nissan 300zx TT..
I have been looking at a couple of them, but need help/advice on what i should be looking for in making the right decision?

Some of the questions i would like to answer are
1) What is the price range for a 1991-1995 TT coupe in good/great condition
2) Can you recommend a 300zx specialist who can take a look at the cars and give me advice 
3) Any other suggestions..

Thanks


----------



## 300zxowns (Nov 22, 2004)

All i know is that you might want to spend around 8-10K on a TT, if its in good condition. Deping on the millage, Just what ive heard


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

tap3009 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been driving a Nissan 240sx and want to upgrade to a used Nissan 300zx TT..
> I have been looking at a couple of them, but need help/advice on what i should be looking for in making the right decision?
> ...


1) From $8-15K depnding on year cand condition.

2) Where do you live?

3) Make sure you do a Vin# check, take it for a drive, and the take it to a mechanic and have him check it over top and bottom. Also very important is to have a compression check below 140 compression is not good.


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

my friend is getting rid/selling his for about 8,000 bucks. it has less than 100k miles on it. it has a body kit, greddy exhaust and blue neons.


----------

